# carburado (chemistry)



## Cheeky-Monkey

How can I say "carburado"? Thank you.

"ferromolibdeno carburado".


-> "High-carbon molybdebnum"
-> "carburized molybdebnum"


--> "carbureted"? --> I has more something to do with engines, cars etc, right?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
El carburo de molibdeno es un material que se usa para el recubrimiento de herramientas cortantes como brocas, fresas, cuchillas, etc.
También se emplea en aleaciones de hierro para aumentar su dureza y su punto de fusión.
Estas aleaciones tienen esa denominación,
High carbon chrome molybdenum steel, high nickel-chromium-molybdenum steel, se suele omitir el "High".
Se usa para reemplazar al Tungsteno que es radiactivo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias, voy usar "carbon mollybdenum"


----------



## SolAguila

Hola
Gracias, pensé que escribí algo que no te ayudara y por eso borré mi hilo...
Muy bien, así es, carbon mo*l*ybdenum, una 'l',


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

OK! qué palabra más difícil!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

One last question:

'polvo de molibdeno'

'powder' or 'dust' ????


----------



## SolAguila

Mo*l*ybdenum powder
Adelante amigo


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias, eso pensaba!


----------



## epinilla64

Creo que el término correcto sería "carburized ferromolybdenum", aunque también he visto "carburised". Mira por ejemplo este enlace (sólo el abstract en la página 2). Saludos.


----------



## Keahi

Google sí que es bueno en estadísticas.
El término más común es el que Cheekymonkey ha utilizado,
"Carbon molybdenum...", también "Carbon-molydenum..." con guión.
Otro es "Molybdenum carbide", carburo de molibdeno.
Muchas veces el término más correcto no es el más popular, supongo que de acuerdo a la forma en que está disponible cada componente denominarán a un material.
Un abrazo.


----------



## epinilla64

Cuidado, es posible que se están mezclando nombres que corresponden a varios materiales diferentes:

-Una cosa es una aleación de carbono y molibdeno, que podría ser "carbon-molybdenum".
-Otra cosa es el carburo de molibdeno (Molybdenum carbide), que es un compuesto (no una aleación), de fórmula Mo2C, el 2 va como subíndice.
-Otra cosa es el molibdeno carburizado o carburado (carburized molybdenum), que es molibdeno sometido a un tratamiento superficial de carburización.
-Y finalmente, lo que preguntaba Cheeky_Monkey, ferromolibdeno carburado, es en mi opinión una aleación de hierro y molibdeno sometida a un tratamiento superficial de carburización, y en tal caso, en mi opinión debería denominarse carburized ferromolybdenum.

Como siempre, salvo mejor opinión. Tal vez un poco más de contexto nos podría sacar de dudas. Saludos


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

epinilla64 said:


> Cuidado, es posible que se están mezclando nombres que corresponden a varios materiales diferentes:
> 
> -Una cosa es una aleación de carbono y molibdeno, que podría ser "carbon-molybdenum".
> -Otra cosa es el carburo de molibdeno (Molybdenum carbide), que es un compuesto (no una aleación), de fórmula Mo2C, el 2 va como subíndice.
> -Otra cosa es el molibdeno *carburizado** o carburado* (*carburized* molybdenum), que es molibdeno sometido a un tratamiento superficial de carburización.
> -Y finalmente, lo que preguntaba Cheeky_Monkey, ferromolibdeno *carburado*, es en mi opinión una aleación de hierro y molibdeno sometida a un tratamiento superficial de carburización, y en tal caso, en mi opinión debería denominarse *carburized *ferromolybdenum.
> 
> Como siempre, salvo mejor opinión. Tal vez un poco más de contexto nos podría sacar de dudas. Saludos




Creo que tanto kehali como epinilla64 vais a tener razón, estamos hablando de cosas diferetes.

Creo que sería así:

carbon molybdenum --> molibdeno de carbono
molybdenum carbide --> carburo de molibdeno
carburized molybdenum --> molibdeno carburizado

carbureted molybdenum ??? --> molibdeno carburado ???  (does exit "carbured"???) 


PS: epinilla64, muchas gracias por tu aportación, creo que te has confundido y has repetido dos veces el término "carburized" para hacer referencia a "carburizado" y a "carburado", ¿no?


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Is it "carbureted molybdenum" molibdeno caraburado"? 

because it seems to be the most accuarate as regards to the morphology.


"carbured" maybe I'm just making it up...


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Could it be "carburetted"? (double t) ???


----------



## epinilla64

Cheeky-Monkey, ¿podrías por favor poner la frase completa? Me da la impresión de que la expresión que buscas es carburized ferromolybdenum, según he indicado en mi mensaje anterior, también podría ser carburised ferromolibdenum. Pero haría falta un poco de contexto para salir de dudas. A ver si resolvemos este hilo ... se está resistiendo (como las aleaciones carburadas). Saludos.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Si, definitivamente es "carburized (o carburised BE) ferromolybdenum, puesto que "carburado" y "carburizado" es lo mismo en castellano, (lo acabo de preguntar)

Muchas gracias a todos los que me habes ayudado


----------

